# MES mailbox mod VS MES "Cold smoker" attachment --  Which one???



## marctrees (Oct 5, 2016)

For overall use.    Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2016)

For me just putting the AMNPS directly into my MES 40 works Great.

No MB Mod or Attachment.

A lot less hassle without attaching anything to my MES.

Only time I ever throw a frozen jug of water in the water pan is when I smoke Cheese.

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 5, 2016)

For me the mailbox mod works best...Gives the smoke an opportunity to cool before it enters the smoker...Great for smoking cheese without having to put ice or frozen jugs of water in the smoker.


----------



## mountain-worm (Oct 5, 2016)

I use the mes coldsmoker attachment for all my smoking. No more tube.  Fill the chimney more for longer smokes etc. Works great, love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2016)

I use both, depending what mood I'm in.

They both work well in my opinion.

You will need a length of pipe between the MES attachment & the smoker for cold smoking.

Al


----------



## marctrees (Oct 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I use both, depending what mood I'm in.
> 
> They both work well in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 "Length of pipe"    Makes sense.  

I would guess the Mailbox mod invention came way before the MES factory made attachment,  Yes??     Marc


----------



## marctrees (Oct 7, 2016)

So, then I revise my question - 

Whats better - Mailbox/ AMNPS, or MES attachment, when installing both same way, with the cooling dryer pipe.

Price is "same", mailboxes not $5 anymore, anywhere, at alll.

Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> "Length of pipe"    Makes sense.
> 
> I would guess the Mailbox mod invention came way before the MES factory made attachment,  Yes??     Marc


Yes


----------



## marctrees (Oct 7, 2016)

Bearcarver - I did not mean to dismiss your comment of "directly into".

I'm not really interested in any cold smoking, for now anyway, so maybe I'll just start with that.

Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> Bearcarver - I did not mean to dismiss your comment of "directly into".
> 
> I'm not really interested in any cold smoking, for now anyway, so maybe I'll just start with that.
> 
> Marc


No problem, Marc,

I was just giving you the option that has worked for me for 6 years (Since the Amazing Smokers were invented).

And like I said, I only use a frozen jug of water in my water pan when I smoke Cheese.

I have found the best smoker temp for Bacon to be between 100° and 130°. IMHO.

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## marctrees (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you Bear, and others.

Ok, I will be starting with the  AMNPS .tray, IN the smoker, not remote,  w Todd's pellets.

But still wonderingl, for like cheese, mailbox/ w/ AMNPS/ pellets, ----    VS    ---- MES Cold smoker attachent(either piped in to allow smoke to cool,)or "Direct" on side mount as marketed w CHIPS VS quality pellets .?????

Which option for COLD smoking?

Yes, I understand the frozen ice jug to soak up some heat. 

Yes, I do understand the MES attachment MAY need some babysitting with a skewer pushing down to loosen  if the chips get stuck feeding by gravity, that they tried to  alleviate by there feed tower "expanding" in size.

But, that is probably, just hypothesising,  from people PACKING the chips, NOT just pouring in loosely.

Seems to me, the AMNPS  cannot  "get stuck" (stop producing smoke) as long as you fill it correctly.and the pellets are totally dry (microwaving)

Actually, I would toaster oven them, Low heat,  like toasting walnuts/ pecans to feel comfortable

So, MAYBE, just that ONE thing makes it way more go to bed plug and play that the MES gravity feeder.

Even w a Maverick at my side.

Maybe either is overall equally good, but still asking opinions.   

Thank you allll, Marc


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2016)

I guess I should mention that in 7 years, I have never gone away, gone to bed, or gone to an area where I couldn't see my MES for any extended amount of time.

My MES sits on my Wood Front Porch, next to my front Log wall of my ALL Log House.

I would imagine if someone had their MES or any Electric smoker, out in their yard, or on concrete, away from anything flammable, they could leave it alone with a lot less worries.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Oct 9, 2016)

I use a mailbox mod for cold and hot smoking attached to the bottom of my masterbuilt gasser smoker.  I use the same mailbox to smoke all my Salmon in my MES40.  Since I start with Alder and end with Apple when doing fish, using a mailbox allows me to switch woods without having to open the smoker.


----------



## miatawnt2b (Oct 10, 2016)

I really like my MES cold smoker attachment. I used a couple elbows and a length of stove pipe and moved the cold smoke unit to teh other side of the MES. It doesn't take up any space and lengthened the distance between the MES and cold smoker by about 48 inches.

I've never used a mailbox mod with AMNPS, but I really like my cold smoke unit from Masterbuilt.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks to all, keep em coming if ya got got something else to add.    Marc


----------



## marctrees (Oct 10, 2016)

Miatawn -     So, "other side' means to me probably ?3? 90 degree ells, and/ or flex pipe equating them.

Do I follow you?   Marc


----------



## miatawnt2b (Oct 12, 2016)

Hope these pics help...You are correct, three 90's, and a piece of straight pipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129890/mes-cold-smoker-kit/60#post_1526374


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the AMNPS because it doesn't use electricity...  I can cold smoke in a cardboard if I choose...  on a camping trip it will work..  

Using the MB mod, it provides clean cold smoke for veggies, fish, bacon, cheese etc...   and it provides clean smoke when hot smoking...   It really a versatile accessory...   













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 18, 2016





 ..













AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016


----------

